# Wasting time



## havle

How can I say in Turkish *I'm wasting my time
*
Thanks,


----------



## Adam S.

Vaktimi tüketiyorum. - I am wasting my time.


----------



## hasansabri

*Zamanımı/Vaktimi boşa harcıyorum/tüketiyorum/geçiriyorum.*


----------



## Volcano

havle said:


> How can I say in Turkish *I'm wasting my time
> *
> Thanks,



*Zamanımı boşuna harcıyorum.*


----------



## Qomi

You can also say:

Zaman öldürüyorum. (A more literary way)


----------



## hasansabri

*Boş yere zaman harcıyorum*.


----------



## poika-

Zamanımı boşa harcıyorum.


----------



## hasansabri

Boşuna zaman harcıyorum


----------



## lepanto

dont waste your time by advising him about importance of this business oppurtunity means "ona bu iş fırsatının önemini anlatarak zamanına harcama"


----------

